# How much do you practice chokes and strangulations?



## Thesemindz (Jul 3, 2010)

How much do you practice chokes and strangulations in your school? Do you teach them in your techniques? Do you practice them alone as individual techniques? In a static or dynamic environment?

Here I'm defining strangulation as the prevention of oxygen to the brain, and choking as the prevention of air to the lungs.

Do you work these techniques on partners? Do you practice attacking and defending against these techniques? Standing and on the ground?

Do you practice tool assisted chokes and strangulations? Cords? Smothering? What about positional asphyxia? Do you practice defending against someone sitting on your chest and compressing your lungs?

Do you practice thumbs forward and pressing? Throttling the opponent? Lifting or pulling? From all directions?

Do you practice defending against these attacks in a dynamic environment? Do you practice using these techniques in sparring to weaken and overcome your opponent? Do you incorporate regular attacks against opponent's breathing and blood flow into your combinations, such as partial strangulation or smothering your opponent when fighting in close?

What kinds of activities or exercises do you do to improve this skill?


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 3, 2010)

Exercises:
Static Drill-
Opponent at 12, Attacks with Long Range Double Handed Grab to student's throat. Student attacks Opponent's Stance and Position with Strikes. (Angles of Execution, Weapons, Targets, Leverage)

Dynamic Drill-
Opponent at 12, Attacks with Long Range Double Handed Grab to student's throat. Opponent Moves dynamically, Manipulating student's Positions and Changing Stances. Student practices Strikes to Opponent's Body. (Openings, Bracing Lines, Range and Angles)



Static Drill-
Opponent at 12. Student stands Inside and alternates attacks to Opponent's air with one hand and strikes and grabs with the other. (One side strangles, Hands covering Opponent's mouth and nose, One Arm Guillotine)

Dynamic Drill-
Both Students Spar, close range. Lead Hand Attacks to Air/Rear Hand Strikes to Body (increasing speed and intensity)



Static Drill-
Chokes and Strangulations from 6
Students Drill both as Attacks and Defenses from

Dynamic Drill-
Student sparring with Opponent at 12, Opponent at 6 spontaneously attacks with choke or strangulation, Student must defend. (Attacker at 12 may continue to attack)



Static Drill-
Ground Fighting Choking and Positional Asphyxia
Moving to Positions (North South, Scarf/Reverse Scarf, Mount) in order to crush or smother Opponent.

Dynamic Drill-
Grappling to Submission, Incorporating Attacks on Opponent's Air​-Rob


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 3, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> How much do you practice chokes and strangulations in your school? Do you teach them in your techniques? Do you practice them alone as individual techniques? In a static or dynamic environment?
> 
> Here I'm defining strangulation as the prevention of oxygen to the brain, and choking as the prevention of air to the lungs.
> 
> ...



With EPAK, we did some of these (choking and strangulating with some  techniques--most were from standing positions), but not quite as much as  Kenpo 5.0 does.  I think it is because Mr. Jeff Speakman has  incorporated groundwork (grappling) into Kenpo with his style, so  almost from the beginning of learning basic ground grappling (when we do  free-style sparring/randori), we've had to learn how to apply  chokes/strangulations and escape from them.

- Ceicei


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 5, 2010)

Exercises:


Static Drill-
Student practices Transitioning from Rear Bearhug (one arm pinned) to Sleeper Hold (one arm in) to Throw or Hang, and from Rear Bearhug (both arms pinned) to Rear Naked Choke Hold (or Rear Hanging Guillotine) to Dragdown or Hang.

Dynamic Drill-
Students Begin in Front Bearhug (both arms free) and fights to take Rear Position, Transitions from there to Choke or Strangulation to Takedown to Finish. (increasing intensity and speed)

Ground Fighting-
Students practice Falling safely while holding Opponent (Back, Forward, Side, Opponent Facing Towards or Away). 
Students practice Transition to Rear Position when Standing in Top Position (Crescent Stepping, Waterwheel Technique), Takedowns from Rear Position
Students practice Rolling Opponent from Mount using Cross Arm Grabs and Checks
Students practice Positioning for Air while Mounted and In Mount, shifting to either crush or free the upper torso​ 
-Rob


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 4, 2011)

Within our system there are many combos and techniques for chokes/grabs/strangles

There is a set of Grab/choke defenses (10) 

Grappling techniques 

Within the SKK Combos (DM's, sets..ect) 

It is really emphasized with our younger students while taught along with the basic curriculum for the adults!

Chris


----------



## hongkongfooey (Feb 7, 2011)

Chokes of all types, headlocks, strangulation all need to be practiced realistically, meaning that you have to actually apply the choke, the strangulation technique or the headlock. The fantasy land version of Kenpo where the uke stands completely motionless while the defender unleashes a volley of 30 rapid fire limp wristed slaps is not going to help you in the really real world where someone is trying to cause you great harm. Once a grab or hold is applied for real and panic sets in as your ability to breathe decreases, the Kenpo taught in the majority of schools goes right out the window. The psychological aspect of an attack and learning to control fear/ panic and the adrenaline dump is not taught is any commercial Kenpo school that I have ever been in.


----------



## kosho (Feb 7, 2011)

Been awhile sence i have posted. This is some of the things we work on and this is all based on my dojo, and how we work.

How much do you practice chokes and strangulations in your school?* 2 times a week we spend on this in a LIVE way.* 
Do you teach them in your techniques?* we work on movement and motion not with uke standing still and the grabs are 50 to 100% pending on the students wishes. *

Do you practice them alone *(NO*) as individual techniques?  In a static or dynamic environment? *live movement with a resisting uke

*Here I'm defining strangulation as the prevention of oxygen to the brain, and choking as the prevention of air to the lungs. *YES i agree

*Do you work these techniques on partners? *YES, all kinds of sizes from men and women.*
Do you practice attacking and defending against these techniques? Standing and on the ground? *Both, and all students over 17 feel what it is like to being close to going out from a real choke.
*
Do you practice tool assisted chokes and strangulations?  Cords? *No but will look into this thanks for the idea.* What about positional asphyxia? Do you practice defending against someone sitting on your chest and compressing your lungs? *Yes 
*
Do you practice thumbs forward and pressing? Throttling the opponent? Lifting or pulling? From all directions?

Do you practice defending against these attacks in a dynamic environment? Do you practice using these techniques in sparring to weaken and overcome your opponent? Do you incorporate regular attacks against opponent's breathing and blood flow into your combinations, such as partial strangulation or smothering your opponent when fighting in close? *In class if the fight is taken to the ground students keep going. until tap or stopped by one in charge of class. try to keep it as real as we can. We have had broke nose, fingers, ribs, hands, feet, toes, wrists. and other things. 

*What kinds of activities or exercises do you do to improve this skill? *we use and talk about real life things that happen to students and we talk about things we read or see on the news. Punching is never a 1 punch and stop it is a continued movement and it is never always right hand first. Choking and grabs are done is a fast and strong manner with a punch or choke or kick ETC. *

*Kosho


*


----------

